# Longer effective edge =faster board?



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

If 2 boards that have the same sintered base, same size, does the one with longer effective edge will be faster on a straight line?

ty


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would think yes in theory, because with more effective edge comes more surface area creating speed. As long as it was shaped the same just larger


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

goyo said:


> If 2 boards that have the same sintered base, same size, does the one with longer effective edge will be faster on a straight line?
> ty


I highly doubt it. If you're talking about bombing a run and seeing which one will go faster, your body passing through the air is more resistance than the base of the snowboard on the snow, and even then effective edge has nothing to do with the surface area of the base.

Effective edge means that when you are carving, for a given board you will have more edge actually contacting the surface of the snow. Theoretically you'll have less weight per inch of edge, and you could turn harder without the edge starting to slide.

So that said, does more effective edge help you ride faster? In a way, yes. By having more edgehold on hardpack, you can ride faster and still remain in control, but that has nothing to do with straight line speed.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I highly doubt it. If you're talking about bombing a run and seeing which one will go faster, your body passing through the air is more resistance than the base of the snowboard on the snow, and even then effective edge has nothing to do with the surface area of the base.
> 
> Effective edge means that when you are carving, for a given board you will have more edge actually contacting the surface of the snow. Theoretically you'll have less weight per inch of edge, and you could turn harder without the edge starting to slide.
> 
> So that said, does more effective edge help you ride faster? In a way, yes. By having more edgehold on hardpack, you can ride faster and still remain in control, but that has nothing to do with straight line speed.


Yes I forgot to factor in wind a real life stuff to this! I think if the board with the longer effective did happen to have more surface area you might be able to go a very unnoticeable amount faster, but like poutanen said the wind would negate most of that


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Thx for the replies!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A longer effective edge means more control if its actually in the snow, if its not it means nothing, a camber board with a shorter edge still has more edge in the snow that a rocker board with a longer edge


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

ETM said:


> A longer effective edge means more control if its actually in the snow, if its not it means nothing, a camber board with a shorter edge still has more edge in the snow that a rocker board with a longer edge


Ok, so if both boards are going straight down (no turning) with same weight rider, the one with less effective edge would be as fast as the one with longer eff. edge?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

why are you trying to split hairs?


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

ETM said:


> why are you trying to split hairs?



Haha
Not trying anything dude, just curious.
thx anyway


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

goyo said:


> Haha
> Not trying anything dude, just curious.
> thx anyway


Yeah look up "snowboard top speed" on this thread and you'll see many discussions about it. Nowhere does effective edge have anything to play into it.

The question is: are you spending time on the hill going straight down as fast as possible?!? :dizzy:


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Yeah look up "snowboard top speed" on this thread and you'll see many discussions about it. Nowhere does effective edge have anything to play into it.
> 
> The question is: are you spending time on the hill going straight down as fast as possible?!? :dizzy:


Well my question is more towards, which one would "plane" more.
If your on a hill then a flat spot, would the one with longer effective edge would plane more.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

goyo said:


> Well my question is more towards, which one would "plane" more.
> If your on a hill then a flat spot, would the one with longer effective edge would plane more.
> Sorry for the confusion.


plane on a flat spot is more about rider skill and technique....the fastest would then be no edge....just flat basing....however you will give up a slight amount of stability and control

also plane is about surface area....larger surface area = easier planing...when comes in to being a big factor in powder and less so on hard pack or groomers...again nothing to do with effective edge


----------



## goyo (Dec 15, 2011)

Got it, tyvm!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

from my exp on flats, more eff edge = more drag = less speed, if anything. More eff edge is better for control on steeper/icier terrain, so you should factor that into your local conditions.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

extra0 said:


> from my exp on flats, more eff edge = more drag = less speed, if anything. More eff edge is better for control on steeper/icier terrain, so you should factor that into your local conditions.


I think you might be consusing contact length with effective edge. Effective edge should have no effect on drag. It only matters when the board is tilted up on one edge or the other. Contact length is determined by the camber profile and length of the board, so that would have an effect on how much base was touching the snow. Now if that has an effect on drag who knows.

Now if you're trying to say that while up on a carve a longer edge has more drag, I HIGHLY doubt it. What do the racers use? Long ass boards with long ass effective edges.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There are so many factors that go in to how easy a board slides that this question is impossible to answer. Snow temp, air temp, technique, hill angle, rider weight. Change any one of those and the results could swap.


----------

